# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Newest Dart Frog Habitat

## tonyball

Hi everyone just wanted to show my newly built 20 gallon vertical dart frog tank I just completed today, obviously it will take a while for everything to grow in but should look pretty nice when it does

----------


## maxQ

Looks great, nice job ! What kind of Darts you putting in there?

----------


## tonyball

> Looks great, nice job ! What kind of Darts you putting in there?


   I have several species of sub adults and just trying to wait and see which ones I want to pair off first, but I have Blue Azureus, Citronella's, Patricia's and Cobalt's also Powder Blues that are ready.

----------


## jz24

Hi tonyball,

This is a nice viv.  That bromeliad is beautiful.  Best of luck with your frogs.  They will love it in there. Thanks for the lovely photo.

Judy

----------


## tonyball

> Hi tonyball,
> 
> This is a nice viv.  That bromeliad is beautiful.  Best of luck with your frogs.  They will love it in there. Thanks for the lovely photo.
> 
> Judy


Thanks!

----------


## Happy Frog

I like the brom.  What type of door set-up did you use?  Any of those species you mentioned will contrast nicely with the greens and browns you already have in there.

----------

